# Overfeeding fish



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I notice that a lot of members here feed there fish daily or even multiple times a day. My personal view is that it cant be good for your fish or water. I am not talking about juvinile pygos, but rather pygos over 4" and single of serras, and serra shoals over 4". I feed my fish (pygo shoal, geryi shoal and a few singles) every 4 days or so and they grow like weeds and are very healthy, and my water is never a problem. The only fish I feed more often is the big rhom as he needs to put on some weight.

I know if I eat a lot it makes me lazy...could the same be said for these fish?

Do you think all the feeding makes them less aggressive....I mean why bother if you are getting fed all the time?

I get a couple advantages by feeding like I do....
1 - there are never any leftovers to take out.
2 - no leftovers means better water conditions.
3 - my fish feed very aggressively, usually not waiting until I close the top before eating.

Just a thought.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Fish are also prone to obesity. My feeding regimen is pretty similiar.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nowadays, I feed my reds about once every two days (on average).

Until a few months ago I used to feed them daily, though: I noticed they are indeed a bit more agressive at feeding times nowadays (not too happy about that - I rather keep them a bit more easygoing at feeding times: I rather try to avoid injuries happening during feeding time, even if that means less frenzy in my tank [seen plenty of that anyways...])
But they haven't changed by appearance - they are still thick, but very healthy and active...

I try to feed my manueli daily, because imo. he still has to gain some weight...
He doesn't eat every day, though: I'm still in the process of forcing him to eat prepared foods, but often the pleco's hijack the food before the piranha shows any interest.

Like SP said, obesity is also a risk of overfeeding, and it can actually be very harmful - decreased resistance against diseases/parasites, sluggish, un-active fish, etc...


----------



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

I have just completed reading the book Piranhas and in it they stated to feed adult P's one a day every other day, just what that can eat in 5 minutes time. I have gone to this and my P's to seem more active and not as shy. For babies it states to feed 2 to 3 times a day what they can get in 5 minutes time again, then remove the left overs. This seems to be working so far for me.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

hgsmitty said:


> For babies it states to feed 2 to 3 times a day what they can get in 5 minutes time again, then remove the left overs. This seems to be working so far for me.


 Yes, feeding juvis is whole nother story.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, that is why I excluded juvies from my post, they do need to be fed more often. I dont think aggression toward eachother comes from hunger unless you really starve the fish, I think there are other reasons such as territory. When I say they feed aggressively, I just mean they eat right away and they eat everything...the pygos do frenzy a little but mainly just to try to steal eachothers food. The geryi shoal does not really feed together and the singles species tanks just snatch up the food.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Well, ever since i forgot to feed my maculatus, he tore up his tankmate! I had the tankmate and him for almost a month and they were getting along failry good. But since one day of not eating lead him to kill his tankmate... i would think he would like to eat everyday. BTW: for those who like to feed their fish everyday instead of every other day, maybe it would be wise to up the temp and add more water current to speed up movement and motablism therefor no more obsity


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Probally the best thing about owning fish is to watch them eat... well for me at least


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Probally the best thing about owning fish is to watch them eat... well for me at least


 And I know quite a few people who have traded Piranha for Oscars and Green Terrors for that reason. Such a shame...

And I agree with the word on feeding adults less often than juvi's.
As "proof", the juvi's in the tank will eat 2-3 times daily, while Debo will only eat maybe once a day, just when he's hungry.

Sarah sometimes worries that Debo may eat the young ones since he's not eating what we feed all the time. I just always say, "If he's hungry- He'll eat..."

And believe me, when he is- he does.

--n8


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i feed my babys about 2 times a day. and their bodys are starting to get round and smooth. i do feed my 2" rhom everyday because he is very skinny.i think though my juvi's are getting fatter. although havint noticed a difference in activness.i say feed if they will eat it and when they satrt to reach the point of where they are getting sluggest dont feed them till they are active again.just my pilopsys


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

also not feeding them every 24/7 can save you some $ if that is a concern.
I dont really have a fixed schedule for feeding. My feeding intervals range, thus providing a more realistic environment...


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

since mine are still small i dont have that problem yet, but i'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've noticed a huge difference in my rhoms since going to a skip a day feeding schedule.
As stated, No leftovers , much more active , cleaner water ...
I've increased and decreased the feedings with the same results for all three.
I'm pretty sure the amount eaten duriong the every other day feedings exceeds the amount of food eaten weekly when doing daily feedings.
Young fish get many daily feedings and almost daily waterchanges.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

just like humans, you invest/give more on your children than to your husband/wife.


----------

